

So You want to be a Programmer? - LBR9
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=So-You-Want-To-Be-A-Programmer-.html&Itemid=29

======
gm
Interesting list... I found myself disagreeing with several items here, but I
think it is only because of my focus on programming. Three years of calculus
is overkill in my opinion, though I do think that one year teaches you the
mindset enough. But I can see that it is only because I do not do scientific
programming.

Same with foreign languages: For me it has been a really important tool being
completely bilingual. It has gotten me many opportunities, but again, maybe
it's because I'm much closer to the business side of systems analysis than the
pure science/engineering side.

Good list. Anyone have any opinions on the items?

~~~
dan-kruchinin
> Good list. Anyone have any opinions on the items?

Yep.

1\. First of all calculus is not as important as author says. Actually
calculus warps your mind as near any branch of mathematics does. Programming
is tied with mathematics very closely and programmer should clearly understand
what abstraction is, how to abstract, how to prove, how to create proper aims.
And nothing would tell about it as much as mathematics.

2\. math logic.

3\. philosophy and rhetoric. At first sight it may seem boring, but actually
it's not. Speech of a good programmer should be constructed well. When you
work with guy, who even can't explain you what how his program works, it's not
very good. Especially when that guy works in a big team. Rhetoric can _teach_
you how to speak well, philosophy may _show_ you well-constructed speeches.

4\. Foreign language. If you're not a native english speaker, english is first
language you _must_ to learn(at least to be able to read technical literature
and some papers).

